# The Florida Goes Deep



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Florida Goes Deep
Thursday, 10/22/15, is a very special day for twenty one adventure seeking anglers. Once again we will be challenging the monsters of the deep. For many, tourist and natives alike, the adventure begins with a stroll along the historic John's Pass Boardwalk. So much to see and do:

That was fun! Now let's board our home away from home for the next sixty three hours, Hubbard's Florida Fisherman ll:

Excitement level is off the chart, and why not? Last week's 63 hour trip returned early Sunday morning with an outstanding catch:

Captain Mark Hubbard, along with Captain Bryan Holland, offer decades of experience fishing local waters of our Gulf of Mexico:



Let's hit our comfortable bunks for the long ride out. Actual fishing time will be over two days; we need all the rest we can get.
OK! Let's catch some fish. The amber and bar jacks are on fire. It's catch and release, until January, for AJ's & the dinner table for the tasty bar jacks:




We are fishing in well over 200 feet of water. All AJ's are properly vented and released to fight again:

Morning brings more of the same:

The snapper are running big:



Talk about a box full of good eats:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The fights continue:

Talk about a monster:




What a fight:


Cuda attack:

No match for a real lady:

Even Captain Bryan is so proud:


Nice gags! We can keep them until early December. With November's cooler weather they should be on fire:


Talk about real beauty:


Sundown Friday night. Let's push out to 1,000 feet and fish for sword fish:

On one of last year's 63 hour trips Joe May hooked a monster sword. The huge fish immediately dove over 800 feet. Joe fought the demon for well over an hour and a half before his 200 pound test leader could take no more. We wanted that one badly. Last week we caught a smaller one. We have both the know-how and the best equipment. Let's do it:



No takers this time. With another deep-drop three day trip scheduled for November 19, and eight more for 2016, it's just a matter of time.
The Sunshine State is honored to welcome four of our Northern friends from the great state of New York. Arthur Sherard, Roy Bess, Sean Holt, and Paul Ryan drove 1,200 miles to fish with us on this trip. First thing Sunday morning they will be headed back to the Empire State with memories to last a life time:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Still more deep water snowy grouper and barrel fish. Those electric reels are really needed:



Well! Guess that about does it for this great adventure deep into the very heart of our Gulf of Mexico. We fought stronger than predicted winds and monster currents. Regardless, this, like all deep-drop trips, resulted in huge trophy fish never to be forgotten. Our four new friends from New York will never forget fishing, Florida stile. The Empire State will never be the same. What a wonderful adventure for visitors and natives alike. No one who has ever fished deep-drop Florida stile will ever forget it. 
After a nicer hot shower and a Chef Tammy feast, it's time to hit the bunks for the long ride home.
Now that was really a great sleep. Let's check out the in the money grouper jack pot winner:

That snowy hit the scales at a whopping 35 pounds.
Here is one we do not see too often. Look at the size of that skip jack:


Next Friday brings the highly anticipated 44 hour full moon snapper trip. The full moon for October is 10/27 @ 8:05 A.M. We will be fishing all night & all day for snapper and gag grouper. This is going to be a good one. And, speaking of good ones, for many of us cooler weather means hunting season.
Perry, Florida's own Two Guys & A Hog offers opportunities like this shot I am about to make:


Join me on the water and in the field for the adventures of a life time. You will come away with memories that will last forever.
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

wow!!! great report!!!! some really awesome fish!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! I know you guys have outstanding fishing also. Isn't Florida wonderful???


----------

